# zone d'activités



## EliMarte

Ciao a tutti! Devo fare una traduzione dal francese verso l'italiano e ho trovato questa frase:

"Un peu cachées, les cités H.L.M., un peu plus loin les zones industrielles, les zones d'activités pour les villes plus chanceuses."

Su Wikipedia ho letto che le "zone d'activités" sono quei quartieri dove si trovano uffici e imprese di vario tipo ("Elles réunissent autour d’un même objectif de croissance et dans une logique de partenariat les pouvoirs publics, les collectivités et les entreprises"). Voi come lo tradurreste? Mi è venuto in mente solo "quartieri degli uffici" ma non mi suona corretto...

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao EliMarte,
Le aree di attività aziendali, o semplicemente, le zone di attività (?)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Eli. 
Hai dato un'occhiata in rete? Wiki. 
Ciao, Matou.


----------



## EliMarte

Grazie a entrambi! Avevo guardato la definizione su Wikipedia ma non sapevo come renderlo in italiano. "Aree di attività aziendali" mi suona già meglio di "quartieri degli uffici", credo che userò quello!


----------



## Necsus

Nella cittadina in cui vivo io, incuneata nel comune di Roma, esiste un'area come quella che definisci tu e viene chiamata comunemente "zona industriale", anche se non ci sono di fatto industrie, ma appunto uffici e imprese di vario tipo.


----------



## EliMarte

Anch'io avrei detto "zona industriale", a cose normali...è che nella frase si rimarca la contrapposizione proprio rispetto alla zona industriale ("un peu plus loin les zones industrielles, les zones d'activités pour les villes plus chanceuses") e per quello cercavo un'espressione diversa da "zona industriale"


----------



## Necsus

Allora alla proposta di Matou affianco "aree produttive", che ho trovato utilizzato in rete.


----------

